# The Last Undefeated



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

This is something I like to track each year. As of today, we are down to 42 undefeated teams. I suspect by the end of this weekend we will be down to about 30, when I will start tracking the upcoming games and the teams that fall.

Will it be Illinois? Arkansas can be a challenge for them next week, but after that I expect relatively smooth sailing through January. They do have Oregon and Cincy at home, with Missouri on the road. I think they make it through January.

How about Syracuse? December 7 vs Oklahoma St will be a real challenge, but if they win that they should be safe until Jan 10 when they play Notre Dame on the road. After Ok. St they really do have a garbage schedule with Rice at home being perhaps the hardest game until Jan 10.

Without looking at all the teams these appear to be amongst the favourites.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well after looking at the Illinois Schedule.. 

Here are the games I'm worried about the most.. .. 

Dec 4: @ Arkansas, at Little Rock (ESPN)
Dec 11: Oregon, United Center, @ Chicago, 1 PM (ESPN)
Dec 22: Missouri, Savvis Center, @ St Louis, 7 PM

Jan 8: @ Purdue, 3 PM (CBS)
Jan 25: @ Wisconsin, 6 PM (ESPN)

With that said Illinois could make it all the way to Feb 1st until they lose their first game. I'm expecting a loss @ Michigan State honestly..

Illinois could head into February 21-0 hopefully but realistically I see about a 19-2 record.. We'll see..


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Syracuse most definately. I think they can beat Okie State, but it will be a good game.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm goin with the Cuse although Illinois won't be semi-challenged until Wisconsin, although Oregon is supposed to be tough. I don't know how they've done so far, but... Maybe if it was @ Oregon, I'd at least give'em a chance. I don't know much about Arkansas. Mizzou will be up and down all season. Depending on which Purdue team shows up, that may end up being cupcake city. And yes, Syracuse can take OSU.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That Arkansas game is a dangerous one for Illinois. Modica and Ronnie Brewer should be ready for the Illini. Good game to watch if you're a pro scout IMO.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Down to Thirty*

Here are te remaining thirty teams, with their next matchup, and their next game that is somewhat of a challenge.

I will update the list as teams fall.



Boston College	Dec 5 - at UCLA	Dec 5 - at UCLA
Cincinnati	Dec 9 - Vanderbilt	Dec 9 - Vanderbilt
Cleveland St	Dec 8 - at Akron	Dec 8 - at Akron
Creighton	Dec 7 - Kent St.	Dec 7 - Kent St
Duke	Dec 12 - Toledo	Dec 18 - Oklahoma
Eastern Kentucky	Dec 8 - at Western Kentucky	Dec 8 - at Western Kentucky
Fresno St.	Dec 8 - at USC	Dec 8 - at USC
Georgia Tech	Dec 5 - Georgia	Dec 11 - Air Force
Hawaii	Dec 12 - St. Mary;s	Dec 12 - St. Mary's
Hofsta Dec 6 - at Longwood	Dec 11 - St. John's
Illinois	Dec 6 - Chicago St	Dec 11 - Oregon
Kansas Dec 9 - TCU	Dec 29 - Georgia Tech
Kansas St	Dec 6 - Oakland	Dec 11 - at Wyoming
Marquette	Dec 7 - South Dakota St	Dec 11 - Wisconsin
NC St.	Dec 5 - Manhattan	Cec 19 - at Washington
Ohio	Dec 7 - at St.Francis (Pa)	Dec 7 - at St.Francis (Pa)
Oklahoma St	Dec 7 - Syracuse	Dec 7 - Syracuse
Oral Roberts	Dec 5 -at Tulsa	Dec 5 - at Tulsa
Oregon	Dec 11 - at Illinois	Dec 11 - at Illinois
Pitt	Dec 7 - Memphis	Dec 7 - Memphis
Syracuse	Dec 7 - Oklahoma St	Dec 7 - Oklahoma St
Texas A&M	Dec 11 - Alabama A&M	Dec 15 - La. Monroe
UAB	Dec 10 - at Oklahoma St	Dec 10 - at Oklahoma St
UCLA	Dec 5 - Boston College	Dec 5 - Boston College
Uconn	Dec 6 - Northeastern	Dec 9 - Umass
Virginia	Dec 6 - at Iowa St	Dec 6 - at Iowa St
West Virginia	Dec 7 - St. Bonaventure	Dec 29 - George Washington
Western Kentucky	Dec 8 - Eastern Kentucky	Dec 8 - Eastern Kentucky
Wichita St	Dec 9 - at Drake	Dec 9 - at Drake
Wisc - Milwaukee	Dec 7 - at St. Louis	Dec 7 - at St. Louis


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cool Junior.. I'll be checking back on this thread occasionally 

That Arkansas game was tough and one I was worried about.. Whew!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Down to 28 - UCLA and Virginia Fall*

UCLA lost at home to Boston College
Virginia lost on the road to Iowa St.

There are 28 teams remaining.
No one is totally safe until January quite yet. 

* TEAM, NEXT GAME, NEXT POTENTIAL LOSS 
Boston College, Dec 9 - Holy Cross, Dec 29 - Kent St.
Cincinnati, Dec 9 - Vanderbilt, Dec 9 - Vanderbilt
Cleveland St, Dec 8 - at Akron, Dec 8 - at Akron
Creighton, Dec 7 - Kent St. , Dec 7 - Kent St
Duke, Dec 12 - Toledo, Dec 18 - Oklahoma
Eastern Kentucky, Dec 8 - at Western Kentucky ,Dec 8 - at Western Kentucky
Fresno St. , Dec 8 - at USC , Dec 8 - at USC
Georgia Tech, Dec 11 - Air Force, Dec 11 - Air Force
Hawaii, Dec 12 - St. Mary;s, Dec 12 - St. Mary's
Hofstra, Dec 11 - St. John's, Dec 11 - St. John's
Illinois, Dec 9 - at Georgetown, Dec 11 - Oregon
Kansas, Dec 9 - TCU, Dec 29 - Georgia Tech
Kansas St, Dec 11 at Wyoming, Dec 11 - at Wyoming
Marquette, Dec 7 - South Dakota St, Dec 11 - Wisconsin
NC St., Dec 11 - Liberty, Dec 19 - at Washington
Ohio, Dec 7 - at St.Francis (Pa), Dec 7 - at St.Francis (Pa)
Oklahoma St, Dec 7 - Syracuse, Dec 7 - Syracuse
Oral Roberts, Dec 11 - at Utah Valley St., Dec 20 - at Georgetown
Oregon, Dec 11 - at Illinois, Dec 11 - at Illinois
Pitt, Dec 7 - Memphis, Dec 7 - Memphis
Syracuse, Dec 7 - Oklahoma St, Dec 7 - Oklahoma St
Texas A&M, Dec 11 - Alabama A&M, Dec 15 - La. Monroe
UAB, Dec 10 - at Oklahoma St, Dec 10 - at Oklahoma St
Uconn, Dec 9 - at UMass, Dec 9 - Umass
West Virginia, Dec 7 - St. Bonaventure, Dec 29 - George Washington
Western Kentucky, Dec 8 - Eastern Kentucky, Dec 8 - Eastern Kentucky
Wichita St	, Dec 9 - at Drake, Dec 9 - at Drake
Wisc - Milwaukee, Dec 7 - at St. Louis, Dec 7 - at St. Louis*


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

nice list. you are always givin out good info. 5 stars for you. keep up the good work Jr


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Down to 28 - UCLA and Virginia Fall*



> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> UCLA lost at home to Boston College
> Virginia lost on the road to Iowa St.
> 
> ...


*

It's actually HOFSTRA. I'm sure you knew it, but even I forgot we were undefeated. If we beat St. John's here (the first time they've come to Hofstra in 30 some years we got a good chance to head to the Carrier Dome at 9-0. More than likely well lose along the way though.*


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Down to 28 - UCLA and Virginia Fall*

Ohio lost at St. Francis (Pa)
Creighton loses at home vs Kent St. 
Syracuse loses to Oklahoma St.

There are now 25 teams remaining.
No one is totally safe until January quite yet. 


Boston College, Dec 9 - Holy Cross, Dec 29 - Kent St.
Cincinnati, Dec 9 - Vanderbilt, Dec 9 - Vanderbilt
Cleveland St, Dec 8 - at Akron, Dec 8 - at Akron
Duke, Dec 12 - Toledo, Dec 18 - Oklahoma
Eastern Kentucky, Dec 8 - at Western Kentucky ,Dec 8 - at Western Kentucky
Fresno St. , Dec 8 - at USC , Dec 8 - at USC
Georgia Tech, Dec 11 - Air Force, Dec 11 - Air Force
Hawaii, Dec 12 - St. Mary;s, Dec 12 - St. Mary's
Hofstra, Dec 11 - St. John's, Dec 11 - St. John's
Illinois, Dec 9 - at Georgetown, Dec 11 - Oregon
Kansas, Dec 9 - TCU, Dec 29 - Georgia Tech
Kansas St, Dec 11 at Wyoming, Dec 11 - at Wyoming
Marquette, Dec 11 - Wisconsin, Dec 11 - Wisconsin
NC St., Dec 11 - Liberty, Dec 19 - at Washington
Oklahoma St, Dec 10 - UAB, Dec 10 - UAB
Oral Roberts, Dec 11 - at Utah Valley St., Dec 20 - at Georgetown
Oregon, Dec 11 - at Illinois, Dec 11 - at Illinois
Pitt, Dec 11 - at Penn St., Dec 11 - at Penn St.
Texas A&M, Dec 11 - Alabama A&M, Dec 15 - La. Monroe
UAB, Dec 10 - at Oklahoma St, Dec 10 - at Oklahoma St
Uconn, Dec 9 - at UMass, Dec 9 - Umass
West Virginia, Dec 11 - Coppin St., Dec 29 - George Washington
Western Kentucky, Dec 8 - Eastern Kentucky, Dec 8 - Eastern Kentucky
Wichita St	, Dec 9 - at Drake, Dec 9 - at Drake
Wisc - Milwaukee, Dec 11 - at Valparaiso, Dec 11 - at Valparaiso


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

Adtually Kansas is accourding to you...cuz they play Ga Tech New Years Day...January 1st...not December 29th....but I think the winner of the Ga Tech Kansas game will be the last undefeated....


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

Pitt doesn't have a tough game until they play UCONN on January 22nd, and their next game is against Syracuse, they will lose 1 of those 2 and won't lose before that, starting the year out 15-0.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I put Penn St. as the next potential loss game for Pitt. My general requirement is; does the team have a reasonable chance of pulling off an upset. It's very judmental.

I don't think they lose, but a game at Penn St is not totally a given.


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

UCONN = GONE!!!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Down to 22*

Dec 8 
Cleveland St loses to Akron by 4.
Eastern Kentcuky loses at Western Kentucky by 12


Dec 9 - 
UConn gets stunned by UMass 61-59



(TEAM, NEXT GAME, NEXT POTENTIAL LOSS)
Boston College, Dec 11 - Boston University, Dec 29 - Kent St.
Cincinnati, Dec 11 - Detroit, Dec 27 - Miami (ohio)
Duke, Dec 12 - Toledo, Dec 18 - Oklahoma
Fresno St. , Dec 11 - Sacremento St, Dec 18 - Oregon
Georgia Tech, Dec 11 - Air Force, Dec 11 - Air Force
Hawaii, Dec 12 - St. Mary;s, Dec 12 - St. Mary's
Hofstra, Dec 11 - St. John's, Dec 11 - St. John's
Illinois, Dec 11 - Oregon, Dec 11 - Oregon
Kansas, Dec 11 - La Lafayette, Dec 22 - Wisconsin - Milwaukee
Kansas St, Dec 11 at Wyoming, Dec 11 - at Wyoming
Marquette, Dec 11 - Wisconsin, Dec 11 - Wisconsin
NC St., Dec 11 - Liberty, Dec 19 - at Washington
Oklahoma St, Dec 10 - UAB, Dec 10 - UAB
Oral Roberts, Dec 11 - at Utah Valley St., Dec 20 - at Georgetown
Oregon, Dec 11 - at Illinois, Dec 11 - at Illinois
Pitt, Dec 11 - at Penn St., Dec 11 - at Penn St.
Texas A&M, Dec 11 - Alabama A&M, Dec 15 - La. Monroe
UAB, Dec 10 - at Oklahoma St, Dec 10 - at Oklahoma St
West Virginia, Dec 11 - Coppin St., Dec 29 - George Washington
Western Kentucky, Dec 11 - at Evansville, Dec 11 - at Evansville
Wichita St	, Dec 11 - at Providence, Dec 11 - at Providence
Wisc - Milwaukee, Dec 11 - at Valparaiso, Dec 11 - at Valparaiso


I expect the following five teams will fall this weekend:
Kansas St will lose at Wyoming
Marquette will lose at Home against Wisconsin
Oregon will lose at Illinois (duh)
UAB will lose at Oklahoma St
Wichita St will lose at Providence

Undefeated teams that need to enter the conversation for the top 25:
Hawaii
Wisconsin - Milwaukee
Western Kentucky


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GTFan513</b>!
> Adtually Kansas is accourding to you...cuz they play Ga Tech New Years Day...January 1st...not December 29th....but I think the winner of the Ga Tech Kansas game will be the last undefeated....


Kansas has to watch for Wisconsin - Milwaukee on Dec 22 - that is not a gimme game.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

yeah more than likely KU will lose to Wisconsin Mil. It's a tradition with kansas, schedule a not so big guy and then a big game, they tend to lose the first one.


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KJay</b>!
> yeah more than likely KU will lose to Wisconsin Mil. It's a tradition with kansas, schedule a not so big guy and then a big game, they tend to lose the first one.


I hope they lose both, if they are gonna lose to Wisconson...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oregon.. Gone.. :clap:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Down to 18*

Teams going down on Saturday

Oregon loses at Illinois - 
UAB loses to Oklahoma St 
Western Kentucky loses at Evansville
Wisconsin - Milwaukee loses at Valparaiso

(TEAM, NEXT GAME, NEXT POTENTIAL LOSS)
Boston College, Dec 19 - Yale, Dec 29 - Kent St.
Cincinnati, Dec 18 - Northwestern St., Dec 27 - Miami (ohio)
Duke, Dec 12 - Tolefo, Dec 18 - Oklahoma
Fresno St. , Dec 18 - Oregon, Dec 18 - Oregon
Georgia Tech, Dec 15 - James Madison, Dec 19 - at Gonzaga
Hawaii, Dec 12 - St. Mary;s, Dec 12 - St. Mary's
Hofstra, Dec 17 - at Dartmouth, Dec 17 - at Dartmouth
Illinois, Dec 19 - Valparaiso, Dec 19- at Missouri
Kansas, Dec 18 - South Carolina, Dec 22 - Wisconsin - Milwaukee
Kansas St, Dec 18 - UTSA, Dec 28 - Rutgers
Marquette, Dec 18 - Arizona, Dec 18 - Arizona
NC St., Dec 15 - La Lafayette, Dec 19 - at Washington
Oklahoma St, Dec 18 - UNLV, Dec 18 - UNLV
Oral Roberts, Dec 14 - Northern Colorado, Dec 20 - at Georgetown
Pitt, Dec 18 - Coppin St, Dec 29 - South Carolina.
Texas A&M, Dec 15 - La Monroe, Dec 15 - La. Monroe
West Virginia, Dec 18 - James MAdison., Dec 29 - George Washington
Wichita St	, Dec 18 - at Tulsa, Dec 18 - at Tulsa


Undefeated teams that need to enter the conversation for the top 25:
Marquette (should be in next week)
West Virginia (Fairly easy sched - but win at LSU was impressive)
Wichita (big win AT providence)


All 18 teams might survive next week.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Go Hofstra. Huge win here against St. John's. Sorry but this is exciting for somebody who had a mediocre team to follow the last two years winning six str8 to open the year is huge. And our schedule going until the 30th is...

at Dartmouth
at Stony Brook
vs Columbia

If we can take those 3 we'll be 9-0 heading into the Carrier Dome. Hi Junior where you guys will have the oppurtunity to wreck us horribly, but still, 9-0.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

that game was fun to watch, but as a KU grad, it's painful to see a former ku aid lose.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> Go Hofstra. Huge win here against St. John's. Sorry but this is exciting for somebody who had a mediocre team to follow the last two years winning six str8 to open the year is huge. And our schedule going until the 30th is...
> 
> at Dartmouth
> ...


Tom Pecora's squad has been very good this year. Too bad Old Dominion is going to win the CAA and take the auto bid. Alex Loughton is so good.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

The CAA is right up there amongst mid-major conferences. Not a team like SIU or Gonzaga for the national exposure but top to bottom its a very hard league to play in. Alex Loughton is a very good player and we are so weak inside. Conference tournaments are always crazy, but we just dont have the muscle over the long haul. Oh well I'm enjoying this and HKF I don't know how much you've seen if any but if you got any thoughts on Loren Stokes I'd like to hear em. I think he's got a legit shot to make it in the L if he puts on some muscle.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

How many teams are there altogether..


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> How many teams are there altogether..


In the NCAA Division 1? There are about 325 teams, of which 18 remain undefeated.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> The CAA is right up there amongst mid-major conferences. Not a team like SIU or Gonzaga for the national exposure but top to bottom its a very hard league to play in. Alex Loughton is a very good player and we are so weak inside. Conference tournaments are always crazy, but we just dont have the muscle over the long haul. Oh well I'm enjoying this and HKF I don't know how much you've seen if any but if you got any thoughts on Loren Stokes I'd like to hear em. I think he's got a legit shot to make it in the L if he puts on some muscle.


Well I'm a NYer, so yeah I know who he is. I've only seen one Hofstra game on the dish. Unfortunately, the NY package for local teams in terms of college sports is pathetic and that's even with no Hockey. I'm pretty shocked they are that good without Adeleke, but I guess he was a problem. Wendell Gibson has been very good (I actually went to Junior High with his older brother Jason and his other older brother I knew Reece, who went to Georgetown). 

Between Loughton, Dahi, Hunter and those other dudes, I think Old Dominion has a real shot to win a couple of games in the NCAA. Hofstra could get there, but the CAA is such a step up from the America East it's still going to be difficult. That league gets no recognition, but it's still one of the best leagues in the country. I hate using the term mid-major, because that's for football, not basketball.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Marquette losese to Zona. I thought they were gonna pull it off... NCSU may lose their first when they play @ Washington tonight... OU's looking good agastin Duke too.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Oklahoma loses to Duke. They had an awful second half. I'm looking forward to tonight's Washington/NC State game.


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

Gonzaga knocked off Georgia Tech last night...

Bynum scores career-high 28 in defeat


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

Ok...it was a sloppy loss for Tech and frankly Jack was horrible...thats the worst Ive seen him play in 1.5 years...I think Paul Hewitt will really light a fire under Jacks and the rest of the teams @ss's after last night....


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Morrison is a lot of fun to watch for Gonzaga. He and Raivio hit some nice shots. The score would have been worse if it weren't for Bynum.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

14 TEAMS REMAINING

Illinois Fighting Illini 
Record: 10-0
Next Potential Loss: at Missouri(December 22nd)

Oklahoma State Cowboys 
Record: 8-0
Next Potential Loss: vs Gonzaga(December 28th)

Duke Blue Devils 
Record: 8-0
Next Potential Loss: at North Carolina State(January 13th)

Cincinnati Bearcats 
Record: 8-0
Next Potential Loss: at Illinois(December 31st)

Pittsburgh Panthers 
Record: 8-0
Next Potential Loss: at Connecticut(January 22nd)

Boston College Golden Eagles 
Record: 8-0
Next Potential Loss: vs Kent State(December 29th)

Texas A&M Aggies 
Record: 8-0
Next Potential Loss: at Kansas(January 5th)

Oral Roberts Golden Eagles 
Record: 8-0
Next Potential Loss: at Hawaii(December 23rd)

Kansas Jayhawks 
Record: 7-0
Next Potential Loss: vs Georgia Tech(January 1st)

Kansas State Wildcats 
Record: 7-0
Next Potential Loss: vs Rutgers(December 28th)

West Virginia Mountaineers 
Record: 7-0
Next Potential Loss: vs George Washington(December 29th)

Hofstra Pride 
Record: 7-0
Next Potential Loss: vs Columbia(December 22nd)

Hawaii Warriors 
Record: 6-0
Next Potential Loss: vs Oral Roberts(December 23rd)

Wichita State Shockers
Record: 6-0
Next Potential Loss: vs UTSA(December 21st)


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> 14 TEAMS REMAINING
> 
> Illinois Fighting Illini
> ...



Your Permanently Hired!! 

Thanks for the update - been a little busy lately.

There is some great games coming up before the end of the month

Oklahoma St vs Gonzaga
Cincinnati at Illinois
West Virginia at George Washington (I think West Virginia is legit (more so then BC) - we shall soon find out)


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I figured I'd help out a little as I loved this last year and I actually chose St. Joe's. You left off one game...Oral Roberts vs Hawaii, if this game was televised, I'd watch for the simple reason that two mid-majors battling to stay undefeated will be inspired basketball. 

My Prediction: Pittsburgh
Reasoning: Look at the dates, barring upsets by Big East teams (Seton Hall, St. John's, or Rutgers) the Panthers will go into Storrs and Syracuse consecutively. My bet is they lose at the Carrier Dome. (Unless I'm mistaken and they get Cuse at home after going to Storrs which could be the case). Illinois could go undefeated but one Big Ten team or maybe Cincy knocks them off.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

13 TEAMS REMAINING

Illinois Fighting Illini 
Record: 12-0
Next Potential Loss: vs Cincinnati(December 31st)

Oklahoma State Cowboys 
Record: 9-0
Next Potential Loss: vs Gonzaga(December 28th)

Duke Blue Devils 
Record: 10-0
Next Potential Loss: at North Carolina State(January 13th)

Cincinnati Bearcats 
Record: 10-0
Next Potential Loss: at Illinois(December 31st)

Pittsburgh Panthers 
Record: 9-0
Next Potential Loss: at Connecticut(January 22nd)

Boston College Golden Eagles 
Record: 9-0
Next Potential Loss: vs Kent State(December 29th)

Texas A&M Aggies 
Record: 9-0
Next Potential Loss: at Kansas(January 5th)

Kansas Jayhawks 
Record: 8-0
Next Potential Loss: vs Georgia Tech(January 1st)

Kansas State Wildcats 
Record: 8-0
Next Potential Loss: vs Rutgers(December 28th)

West Virginia Mountaineers 
Record: 8-0
Next Potential Loss: vs George Washington(December 29th)

Hofstra Pride 
Record: 9-0
Next Potential Loss: at Syracuse(December 30th)

Hawaii Warriors 
Record: 8-0
Next Potential Loss: at Nevada(January 3rd)

Witchita State Shockers
Record: 7-0
Next Potential Loss: vs Manhattan(January 3rd)


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> West Virginia at George Washington (I think West Virginia is legit (more so then BC) - we shall soon find out)


Any reason for this? WVU hasn't really played anybody, not that BC has but BC is a tournament team that almost knocked off GTech and only lost 1 senior.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

UC's 10-0 isn't very impressive...they haven't really played anyone. For this fact alone i can't see how they would have a chance against Illinois, except that they may be beat down a beat.

Quality of competition should win out here.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Tonight it's Gonzaga VS Oklahoma State, at Oklahoma City. I think that it's going to be a close game but Ok State's experience will give them the edge, Also Ronny Turiaf is Injured right now.


----------



## Sikatrix (May 8, 2003)

Gonzaga just knocked out another team Gonzaga vs. Oklahoma State


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Zaga has looked impressive ever since my Illini knocked em silly.. Helps Illinois' RPI and so on in the long run if they keep winning :laugh:


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> UC's 10-0 isn't very impressive...they haven't really played anyone. For this fact alone i can't see how they would have a chance against Illinois, except that they may be beat down a beat.
> 
> Quality of competition should win out here.


I disagree, I think Cincy will play a very competetive game with Illinois and may come out on top. All Cincy will have on their mind is revenge from the tourney. Hopefully we can get it.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CiMa</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree, I think Cincy will play a very competetive game with Illinois and may come out on top. All Cincy will have on their mind is revenge from the tourney. Hopefully we can get it.


Yep.. Revenge is probably on Cincy's minds and not to mention Illinois has been sloppy lately.. Lookin forward to Friday's game but Northwestern State is first on Thursday :|


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep.. Revenge is probably on Cincy's minds and not to mention Illinois has been sloppy lately.. Lookin forward to Friday's game but Northwestern State is first on Thursday :|


That's nothing, we've got Longwood on Thursday! :|


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CiMa</b>!
> That's nothing, we've got Longwood on Thursday! :|


They hung with us for most of the game til Illinois pulled away with 8 minutes left to win 105-79.. Watch out for em :laugh:


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

10 TEAMS LEFT

Illinois Fighting Illini 
Record: 10-0
Next Potential Loss: vs Cincinnati(December 31st)

Duke Blue Devils 
Record: 8-0
Next Potential Loss: at North Carolina State(January 13th)

Cincinnati Bearcats 
Record: 10-0
Next Potential Loss: at Illinois(December 31st)

Pittsburgh Panthers 
Record: 10-0
Next Potential Loss: at Connecticut(January 22nd)

Boston College Golden Eagles 
Record: 10-0
Next Potential Loss: at Massachusetts(January 2nd)

Texas A&M Aggies 
Record: 10-0
Next Potential Loss: at Kansas(January 5th)

Kansas Jayhawks 
Record: 8-0
Next Potential Loss: vs Georgia Tech(January 1st)

West Virginia Mountaineers 
Record: 9-0
Next Potential Loss: at North Carolina State(January 2nd)

Hofstra Pride 
Record: 9-0
Next Potential Loss: at Syracuse(December 30th)

Wichita State Shockers
Record: 8-0
Next Potential Loss: vs Manhattan(January 3rd)

When I update on January 3rd there should be only a few teams left...

Cincinnati
Kansas
West Virginia
Hofstra

should all be gone leaving...

Illinois
Duke
Pittsburgh
Boston College
Texas A&M
Witchita State


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

OOOO he picks Cinnci over Illinois... I dunno... but I'm scurred..


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>krob</b>!
> OOOO he picks Cinnci over Illinois... I dunno... but I'm scurred..


I think he had the two groups backwards. Actually, if you look at his comments above, you clearly see he has them backwards. He expects Cincy, West Virginia, and Hofstra to lose.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

TEAMS LEFT

Illinois
Duke
Boston College
West Virginia
Texas A&M
Kansas
Witchita State

BTW Junior how'd u like Hofstra, we gave you guys more of a scare than I thought. Any thoughts or opinions to share...


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Next potential loss should be their next game. Any D1 team can beat any other and a given night. 
See: Buckell @ Pittsburgh


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Next potential loss should be their next game. Any D1 team can beat any other and a given night.
> See: Buckell @ Pittsburgh


I can only think of two real shockers this year:
UNC at Santa Clara
Bucknell at Pitt

The next potential loss is more of a tracking tool, to see who has the best chance of lasting longer. It's not 100% correct, but it's pretty close.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

4 TEAMS LEFT

Illinois Fighting Illini 
Record: 15-0
Next Game: at Purdue(January 8th)
Next Potential Losses: at Northwestern(January 15th), Iowa(January 20th)

Boston College Golden Eagles 
Record: 12-0
Next Game: Providence(January 8th)
Next Potential Losses: Providence(January 8th), at West Virginia(January 16th)

Kansas Jayhawks 
Record: 10-0
Next Game: at Kentucky(January 9th)
Next Potential Losses: at Kentucky(January 9th), at Iowa State(January 12th)

Duke Blue Devils 
Record: 10-0
Next Game: Temple(January 8th)
Next Potential Losses: at N.C. State(January 13th), at Florida State(January 22nd)


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

We might be down to three in about an 1 hour and 10 minutes.

Let's buckle in for a great finish,


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I keep expecting Illinois to break this game open any second, but it keeps not happening.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Purdue up 39-33 at halftime. I wouldnt be surprised anyone.. Purdue ALWAYS plays Illinois tough at Mackey no matter how good or how bad they are. Illinois is damn lucky they are only down 6 considering they are only shooting 36% as opposed to 57% for Purdue and not to mention Williams, Brown, and Powell were in foul trouble..

Look for the Illini to come out strong the 2nd half.. I Hope!! :upset:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Purdue has to slow this game down a bit - look to shoot when at least 15 seconds have passed on the shot clock. They take retarted shots anyway, so why not run down the clock before the dumb shot.

Reduce the number of possessions is there best chance.

Prediction - Illinois by 17. After watching this game, there is no way they will not blow them away this half. 

Purdue will shoot less then 30% in the half -they are taking too many dumb shots and it will be ugly - they are lucky to be at 57a% right now.

Illinois is moving the ball very well despite losing.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Illinois takes the lead and i would be very suprised if they gave it up.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Now were talkin.. 15-4 run by the Illini in this half.. The Defense has stepped it up a higher notch.. 48-43 Illinois with 11:35 to go in the 2nd half.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Back to Back 3's for Dee.. Now were going.. 56-45 Illini.. Turning into a blowout.. But Purdue drains a 3..

OMG DEE FOR ANOTHER THREE!! 59-48


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Still at 4. 

BC and Duke will be challenged tonight. BC should beat Nova, but they are no pushover. And Duke will play on the road at the surprising Miami Hurricanes. I would love to see Duke lose that one.

Kansas should beat Nebraska, although in typical Kansas fashion this year, it could be close

At the end of the day, I expect all 3 will survive, but expect at least one close call.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

so its duke, BC, Kansas and who? its 4 right?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Th 18-0, No. 1 team in the country... Illinois


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Illinois Upcoming Games:

Jan 20: Iowa @ Illinois (ESPN)
Jan 25: Illinois @ Wisconsin (ESPN)
Jan 29: Minnesota @ Illinois (ESPN Regional)
Feb 1: Illinois @ Michigan State (ESPN)
Feb 6: Indiana @ Illinois (CBS)
Feb 8: Illinois @ Michigan (ESPN)
Feb 12: Wisconsin @ Illinois (CBS)

Illinois should have no problem winning tommorow but it'll be a close game.. That Wisconsin one is where I said we'd probably lose and I still believe that. However I guess it would only be fitting that the #1 team in the country at 19-0 (assuming we win tommorow) could end the nation's longest home winning streak..


----------

